# Bestes Linux basierendes Betribssystem?



## viggon (21. August 2011)

Kennt jemand das beste Linux basierende BS was es gibt, für folgende zwecke:
Musik Machen, Grafik etc editieren,
oder für:
Media-player
oder für:
Mit der meisten entwicklungs freiheit
oder:
Mit allem zusammen.

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Joel-92 (21. August 2011)

Ich würde mal sagen Ubuntu.


----------



## rebel4life (21. August 2011)

Ich würde auf den Kernel 3 setzen.

Was du suchst, ist eine Distribution. Und es gibt nicht die Distribution, jede ist für eine andere Anwendung besser, aber wirklich konkrete Nachteile gibt es bei keiner die nicht vor der Installation bekannt wären. 

Arch Linux ist persönlich meine Lieblingsdistribution, aber es gibt auch Systeme, auf denen ich Ubuntu oder Debian einsetze.


----------



## sQeep (21. August 2011)

Kommt immer auf den Anwendungszweck an, aber für den Heim-Bereich am ehesten, wie schon gesagt wurde, Ubuntu.


----------



## 45thFuchs (21. August 2011)

splashtop xD boot in 5sekunden ...naja hier 7


----------



## Jimini (21. August 2011)

viggon schrieb:


> Kennt jemand das beste Linux basierende BS was es gibt, für folgende zwecke:
> Musik Machen, Grafik etc editieren,


https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipe...inux-Distributionen#Multimedia-Distributionen


> Media-player


https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipe...ux-Distributionen#Media-Center-Distributionen


> Mit der meisten entwicklungs freiheit


Was meinst du mit Entwicklungsfreiheit? Wenn du wirklich freie Hand bei der Systemeinrichtung haben willst: Gentoo oder, wenn du eine extrem hohe Frustrationsschwelle hast: Linux from Scratch. Ist aber beides eher nichts für Anfänger. Letztendlich limitiert nur deine persönliche Erfahrung oder eher noch deine persönliche Lern- und Experimentierbereitschaft.
Letztendlich ists aber ohnehin Geschmackssache, welche Distribution man einsetzt. Ich schwöre seit Jahren auf Gentoo, andere verteufeln Gentoo und lieben Debian, wieder andere nutzen seit Ewigkeiten Arch oder Slackware.

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (21. August 2011)

Jaja immer die Frage nach der besten Distribution....


----------



## Eftilon (21. August 2011)

Für multimedia anwendungen soll das Mint Linux sehr gut sein, basiert auf Debian und Ubuntu. Hab mal die live CD probiert und macht einen sehr guten eindruck.

eftilon


----------



## spionkaese (21. August 2011)

1.Mint ist Schrott. Da hast du entweder die Ubuntu Updatepolitik (sch****) oder Debian mit ein bisschen Ubuntu. Und Ubuntu + Rolling Release funktioniert nicht, deshalb gibt's ständig zurückgehaltene Pakete und sonen Schwachsinn.

2. Fedora ist ganz nett 
Du musst halt entscheiden ob du mit Gnome 3 klar kommst


----------



## Isoroku (22. August 2011)

viggon schrieb:


> Kennt jemand das beste Linux basierende BS was es gibt, für folgende zwecke:
> Musik Machen, Grafik etc editieren,
> oder für:
> Media-player
> ...



Moin! 

Es kommt ganz darauf an:
Wieviel Erfahrung hast Du? Möchtest Du "nur" konsumieren? Wenn nicht, wie weit gehst Du beim "produzieren"? Ich schlag einfach mal 'n paar Sachen vor:
Als reiner Konsument und als relativer Neuling kann "Linux Mint" ein guter Einstieg sein. Es bringt alle notwendigen Codes von Haus aus mit, und ist mit soliden PC-Grundkenntnissen ohne weiteres zu  bedienen. 
Als Produzent und mit rel. wenig Erfahrung kannst Du "Ubuntu Studio" oder "ArtistX"in Betracht ziehen.
Mit mehr Erfahrung kannst Du Dir auch "Dein" Linux bauen. Da das selbst kompilieren eine Menge Zeit frisst, und der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil am Ende relativ gering ist, würde ich ein Baukastensystem mit fertigen Binärpaketen wählen. "Arch-Linux" drängt sich hier geradezu auf. Es ist aber wirklich ein Baukasten! Die Installation des Grundsystems ist schon recht aufwändig, und danach wird's vom Installations- und Konfigurationsaufwand nicht besser ;o)
Dafür bekommst Du völlige Entscheidungsfreiheit, ein extrem schlankes System und das schnellste Linux, das mir je unter gekommen ist (und ich habe schon einiges durchprobiert; wenn bei weitem auch nicht alles). 

In diesem Sinne!

MfG!

Iso.


----------

